# TiVo Stream 4K Apps



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

What apps can go on the TiVo Stream 4K, besides the usual streaming apps? I did add a speed test app, but I am just wondering what others, if any, can be loaded on it.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I think it's safe to say several thousand, whatever you see in the Google Play Store on the device. Plus whatever Android TV apk's you can side load. The world is your oyster.

I've owned several Android TV devices and have always been able to load just about everything one way or another.

Reading between the lines, it sounds like you're asking what apps would others recommend. Personally, I find the following handy:

MouseToggle
Kodi
VPN Unlimited
Some sort of app launcher
Downloader
VLC
MX Player
ES File Explorer
Google Drive
Spotify
Haystack
Puffin
Tubi
AirScreen
Plex
Live Channels
Locast
Pluto
ReelGood
JustWatch


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

I will have to take a look at those. Thank you!


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Jim1348 said:


> I will have to take a look at those. Thank you!


I would add Button Mapper to that list!


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

If you want something that works in a similar fashion to a Tivo DVR, then get Channels DVR.


----------

